# G'day from Australia



## eccles64 (Aug 30, 2009)

It is good to find a Forum devoted to one of my loves: Aircraft. I have never been in a position to learn to fly and now, approaching 70 years of age and with poor eyesight and blind in the starboard eye and a dicky ticker, I would never pass the medical. So I have fun with my MS Flight Simulator 2004. The pics are in my photo album. I suppose I could get into a Cessna 172 and a Twin Otter and fly them. They are the planes I use most of the time in the Sim, especially the Twin Otter. I have mastered getting it down at Lukla, in Nepal -on the Sim, of course. I must have about 300 aircraft on that Sim, including most of the WWII aircraft of the RAF, USAAF (USAF), Luftwaffe and Japan. 

I was brought up on the "Biggles" books and learned much about WWII from them. My father fostered my interest in Aircraft and bought me books and models ( not flying ones). A friend of his had the Flight Manuals for the B24 - a two volumn set. I got a loan of them , but was too honest and returned them when I had studied them.

I was to be a photographer and some of the work I got was aerial. I loved going up the Cessnas I chartered, either 172, or 182 depending on the job. The work was for Property Developers in Melbourne, Australia.

How's this for a Sim.


----------



## Heinz (Aug 30, 2009)

G'day mate,


Welcome to the forum.

cheers


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Another one!!?? 






Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## imalko (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome and greetings from around the globe. Enjoy the forum mate.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 30, 2009)

G'day eccles. Welcome from another new member. I cant fly either, but love aircraft having lived very close to them all my working life. Now I just make plastic ones with the aid of a magnifying light and love it.8)


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard mate


----------



## Angels one-five (Aug 30, 2009)

G'day Eccles!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum !


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw......YES! another Bl**dy Aussie. welcome aboard mate!....


----------



## 109ROAMING (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome!!


----------



## Doughboy (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome aboard!

TO


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2009)

Hiya eccles, welcome aboard!


----------



## Crunch (Aug 30, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Aw......YES! another Bl**dy Aussie. welcome aboard mate!....



I keep saying we're (not-so) secretly taking over 

Welcome to the forum, it's a great part of the interwebs.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2009)

Wayne Little said:


> Aw......YES! another Bl**dy Aussie. welcome aboard mate!....



I didn't say that, you did!


----------



## ccheese (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh My !! Another digger !! Welcome to the forum. I hope you enjoy the place.... most of us do. 
You're also one of the older fellows on the forum [I'm 75]. BTW, that's a great sim....

Charles


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. 8)
That's a nice sim setup or yours. 


Wheels


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## diddyriddick (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome aboard, Sir! Looking forward to your posts!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 1, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> I didn't say that, you did!



I did!..


----------



## Pong (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## beaupower32 (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England.


----------



## seesul (Sep 7, 2009)

Welcome aboard and greeting from the Czech Republic.
I like you work station/cockpit. This is how my living room should look like but my wife has another opinion


----------



## phatzo (Sep 27, 2009)

g'day mate, new here also. Hello all


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Geedee (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi mate and welcome to the site.


----------



## rochie (Sep 28, 2009)

hello and welcome


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 28, 2009)

So at what point do we change the name of the site from ww2aircraft.net to ww2aircraftdownunder.net????


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 28, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> So at what point do we change the name of the site from ww2aircraft.net to ww2aircraftdownunder.net????



Never, we will ban all Aussie's before that happens!


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 28, 2009)

One day we'll log on here to find a big fat kangaroo as a background, some Aussie beer or that "other" stuff logo as a banner, the only two forums will be about the Aussie airforce and navy, things you'll hear is "a bit more choke and you would have started", "any tic of the clock" or "you've had too many Darwin stubbies mate" (said with bad Aussie accent)....


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Sep 29, 2009)

lesofprimus said:


> So at what point do we change the name of the site from ww2aircraft.net to ww2aircraftdownunder.net????



Now you'r talkin!!



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Never, we will ban all Aussie's before that happens!



Ya love US



Lucky13 said:


> One day we'll log on here to find a big fat kangaroo as a background, some Aussie beer or that "other" stuff logo as a banner, the only two forums will be about the Aussie airforce and navy, things you'll hear is "a bit more choke and you would have started", "any tic of the clock" or "you've had too many Darwin stubbies mate" (said with bad Aussie accent)....



Bl**dy oath mate, your round

G'd onya all


----------



## phatzo (Sep 29, 2009)

I've got all the other stuff.  Hehe lucky 13 we will do our best to be as annoying as our reputation. a round for all me mates and who's shout next.
advance Australia fair 
And chuck a prawn on the barby ya drongos


----------



## phatzo (Sep 29, 2009)

Lucky13 said:


> One day we'll log on here to find a big fat kangaroo as a background, some Aussie beer or that "other" stuff logo as a banner, the only two forums will be about the Aussie airforce and navy, things you'll hear is "a bit more choke and you would have started", "any tic of the clock" or "you've had too many Darwin stubbies mate" (said with bad Aussie accent)....



pull my finger.


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 30, 2009)

phatzo said:


> pull my finger.



Heh. THAT one's universal!

I keep expecting to find the planes in that beautiful banner are piloted by koala's or a platypus or 'roo or something.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2009)

Blimey, a digger with a trigger!! Welcome to the forum. Great set-up you have there!


----------

